# Balderdash



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Make up a nonsense word. The next person will have to make up a definition for what they think it means and then leave a nonsense word for the next person.

I'll get us going with:

Poogle


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

other word for google

pipo


----------



## Geek (Nov 2, 2005)

a three legged dogs name

Biewitch


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

A female bisexual dog in heat.

Flooter


----------



## Geek (Nov 2, 2005)

A female who kicks balls.

Uriber


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

A drunk motor rider

gezien


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 3, 2005)

A German Citizen

fractle


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 3, 2005)

Capable of being violated.

Whoppler


----------



## Geek (Nov 3, 2005)

a hamburger sucker

croth


----------



## Laura (Nov 3, 2005)

Oops i posted same time as Charm! Ok.. i think a gnusha is a fleece blanket!

minoban


----------



## lollipop (Nov 3, 2005)

a little gay man

kuchabil


----------



## **Jen** (Nov 3, 2005)

tickling a rich man for money

roliwollable


----------



## Laura (Nov 3, 2005)

a fat dog

penilo


----------



## Divaofreality (Nov 4, 2005)

a pastry

Claster


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

last semester on school

kusmij


----------



## Geek (Nov 4, 2005)

A 10 woman harem

Yolicow


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

A slang, hippie expression of dismay.

Confuzzle


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 4, 2005)

a confusing board game

flimpcrel


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

a poker game

geilys


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 4, 2005)

like baileys but a bit stronger and see through

flisk


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

To frisk; to skip; to caper.

Punta


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

the newest high heels

geefniet


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

The action of queefing in a bottle and then giving it to a friend to sniff.

Janite


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

nickname of a girl

speellupy


----------



## Laura (Nov 4, 2005)

a cloth that wipes up everything

banilo


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

color name of a lipstick

echwel


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

The echo that comes from a well.

Vurp


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

a digital camera

langzalzeleve


----------



## Eva121 (Nov 4, 2005)

(Omg, Lollipop, you are cracking me up :icon_chee)

a comic book

sprick


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Alcohol with sprite in it

ineminemutte


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

A mime dressed as Eminem.

Dookini


----------



## Geek (Nov 4, 2005)

A naked Star Wars character on the dark side of the force

Oppter


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

moderator of a website

luppup


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 6, 2005)

someone that loves puppies

grevian


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 6, 2005)

someone who has royalty in their family

opilup


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 7, 2005)

The act of forcing feces backwards.

Vooky


----------



## lollipop (Nov 7, 2005)

A scaring doll

pissegolo


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 7, 2005)

a gigolo who does peeing..

harmbugo


----------



## lollipop (Nov 7, 2005)

A big hamburger

ispywanspy


----------



## mrsbyteme (Nov 8, 2005)

a private parts detective for abandoned vehicles

hipposonimty


----------



## lollipop (Nov 8, 2005)

a wannabe jackass

houlayo


----------



## mrsbyteme (Nov 8, 2005)

a hula hoop around your neck

slimpickty


----------



## lollipop (Nov 8, 2005)

somebody who is very picky

gooizeely


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

a breed of grizzly bear

kataraka


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 10, 2005)

A type of dance move that involves racking someone.

Wetzel


----------



## lollipop (Nov 10, 2005)

A very big cookie

lalalululololili


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 11, 2005)

a huge lollipop made by elves

jahug


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 12, 2005)

A huge frontal hug given to a girl with large jugs.

Uncoosh


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

a type of sea urchin, a delicassy

jinkel


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 16, 2005)

The act of peeing on an electrical fence.

Cockakhan


----------



## lollipop (Nov 16, 2005)

a chef cook who`s name is akhan

mensergerjeniet


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 21, 2005)

A hormonal disorder occuring during a womens monthly cycle that causes hallucinations of midget genies and is characterized by intermittent regurgitation.

Shewizzle


----------



## lollipop (Nov 21, 2005)

A girl who is being tickled and can`t stop laughing

zonnestelsel


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 21, 2005)

A string that a guy ties around his penis in order to help remind him of something.

Poople


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 22, 2005)

a small, rather cute icon_conf ) pile of poo

yanuko


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 4, 2005)

A pair of Yanuk jeans in size 0.

Asil


----------



## lollipop (Dec 4, 2005)

That`s a shorten word for saying hey silly to someone

eulifant


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 13, 2005)

an elephant with water retention in their head.

krimpel


----------



## lollipop (Dec 13, 2005)

a city place

hoeragaathetgoed


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 13, 2005)

a very good hearing aid

klimpalacotta


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2006)

A penile infection producing cottage cheeselike discharge and causing the penis to stay limp.

koosh


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 6, 2006)

the farting noise that one makes when putting their hand in their armpit and squeezing arm down on hand.

teegesat


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 6, 2006)

When you put your head between a wrought iron fence and it gets stuck:icon_eek:

flipnicket


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 7, 2006)

A person who picks their nose and flicks the booger.

diralet


----------



## looooch (Jan 11, 2006)

a heat seeking bullet

tinkadink


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 11, 2006)

One of those little things that gets lost in the junk drawer

Pinicoil


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

it's the prickily feeling you get in your fingers when they are numb

heletopmally


----------



## dragueur (Feb 13, 2006)

brain damaged person

cozita


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2006)

the lead in a russian dance

diomasso


----------



## dragueur (Feb 17, 2006)

a spanish dog

ITA


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2006)

a top secret agency

scantips


----------



## dragueur (Feb 18, 2006)

tips on scanning

LEOPO


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

a cute baby leopard in a NY zoo

KROONSTER


----------



## dragueur (Feb 19, 2006)

brother of cookie monster

BALUT


----------



## BellaNightshade (Feb 20, 2006)

A very expensive clothing range

Arpen


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 20, 2006)

A medieval weapon

Mippisie


----------



## BellaNightshade (Feb 20, 2006)

A small albino frog :icon_eek:

happleflapper


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 20, 2006)

A type of penguin.

Comdirk


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 20, 2006)

happleflapper-

This is a violent fart that rips the back of your pants. This fart genuinely hurts, and you can still feel it 20 minutes later. Anyone sitting nearby at the time will suffer hearing loss.

Snogulate


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## monniej (Aug 24, 2006)

snogulate - to clear your nose and throat simultaneously resulting in a sound that is goose-like.

edoplarian


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 26, 2006)

LOL Monnie!

Edoplarian - An Indian coin made of dried Buffalo dung.

Fusbah


----------



## Nox (Aug 27, 2006)

Fusbah: Dried crusty bits of saliva that have dried on the faces of the individuals who had been slumbering all night, and who have woken up the next morning.

Fluffelsnitch


----------



## power_rangers (Aug 28, 2006)

Fluffelsnitch- a mexican drug smuggler

Koronikle


----------



## Nox (Aug 29, 2006)

Koronikle - The Klingon word for adult entertainment.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 29, 2006)

LOL Good one! Now give us a word.


----------



## Nox (Sep 5, 2006)

Whoops! I gotta stop doing those drive-by postings (j/k).

Houchetsz.


----------



## pla4u (Sep 5, 2006)

Houchetes; the dust in the botom of a Cheetos bag

Wihedoma


----------



## Nox (Sep 6, 2006)

Wihedoma; the veins that bulge in the neck while straining to pass extra hard feces.

Shuduk.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 8, 2006)

Shuduk - The accidental release of a turd while bending over to show someone you can poke it out and suck it back in. The turd dislodges and goes flying towards their head causing them to duck.

I know this because I shuduked my ex once.

*Doink*


----------



## pla4u (Sep 8, 2006)

Do1nk- the baning of the top of your head on the head of the bed durring sex

Swilvork


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 5, 2006)

the sickness one gets after swivling in an office chair and getting caught by their boss

coonity


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 5, 2006)

A group of raccoons.

Noopy


----------



## pla4u (Oct 5, 2006)

coonity...a group of raccoons trained to croche' mittins

Dunsorall


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 5, 2006)

Hahaha...like yours better!

Dunsorall

A narcotic used to treat leg cramps.

Phengram


----------



## pla4u (Oct 5, 2006)

Phengram... the prosess used to map the flow of mucus in the throught and mouth...

semasuave


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 5, 2006)

A product by Suave that contains semen and smells like bleach.

Pookum


----------



## pla4u (Oct 5, 2006)

pookum...the act of inserting an object in an orifice of another person..

erecfunmach


----------



## ForeverPink (Oct 11, 2006)

A new kind of summer shoe

pongtag


----------



## pla4u (Oct 11, 2006)

pongtag : a game where one person is it untill they can bean another player on the nose with a small round ball

Cybpump


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 12, 2006)

A virtual penis pump created for cyber sex that is controlled by the typing of the keyboard. They faster you type, the faster it pumps.

Wangwam


----------



## pla4u (Oct 12, 2006)

Wangwam : a socklike aparatus with a built in electrig warmer used to keep a penis warm

rotosliclik


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 15, 2006)

hahah good one paula!

rotosliclik

what happens when the wheels on your hampstercage are sufficiently oiled


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 16, 2006)

LOL I'll leave a word...

Weeza


----------



## pla4u (Oct 16, 2006)

Weeza ; (slang) the act of peeing on a dumpster behind a pizza parlar

vacinpus


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 16, 2006)

oops sorry i forgot to leave a word!

vacinpus-a russian version of a brazillian bixini wax

collipersum


----------



## pla4u (Oct 16, 2006)

collipersum : the ART of dressing a Collie dog and passing it off as a person..

Lotjuciact


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 19, 2006)

an ancient form of matial arts where one must juice lemons and jump over empty lots as training.

entalimang


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 21, 2006)

a husband who is beaten by his wife

troto


----------



## pla4u (Oct 22, 2006)

troto : term used by north americans to discribe a slow steddy run (trot) to the local conveniance tror to replenish the refrigerators beer supply.

mesglnds


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 23, 2006)

mesglnds: Introduced in the early 1900's, the Mesglands machine (technically known as a Mesaglanduosmosisameter) measures the number and size of beads of sweat on a fat man's belly when exercising.

Dewinkulator


----------



## pla4u (Oct 24, 2006)

Dewinkulator : Thomas Edison made this device to remove moistue from the ink he previously extracted from the Octopus Ink gland making it sutible to use in a fountain pen.

strkmhof


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2006)

German slang term for male masturbation.

Brap


----------



## pla4u (Oct 25, 2006)

brap : The action of having the back of ones bra pulled and "snaped" on your back

hedboba


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 25, 2006)

hedboba : the action of having one's forehead bounced off of the abdomen of one's sexual partner during oral copulation.

schmingle


----------



## pla4u (Oct 25, 2006)

schmingle : Planing your path through a party to meet the cute guys/girls you are intrested in..

cumestast


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Oct 25, 2006)

Cumestast: When an entire state cums at the same time.

Warblenut


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2006)

LOL Y'all are cracking me up!

Warblenut-

This is what often occurs after a male impersonator has improperly tucked their junk and one nut accidentally pops out during a performance when they hit the high note.

Vuka


----------



## Anika_1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Vuka

The process of children overhearing animal like noises from the parents room.Noises such as moans and groans and popular phrases like "oh baby, i'm coming" "come on harder harder" or "yes yes". The children are either left confused or bewildered.

Wallywak


----------



## pla4u (Oct 26, 2006)

Wallywak : using a male genitals to scratch the palm of your hand...

silivsoak


----------



## Anika_1 (Oct 26, 2006)

silivisoak

doing something really silly when ur highly intoxicated

canatian


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 26, 2006)

canatian: arousal caused by the site of bird cages

quinkew


----------



## Anika_1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Quinkew: A quickie against a tree trunk

Janication


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 26, 2006)

janication: fornicating with a maintenence worker

sloopstrop


----------



## pla4u (Oct 26, 2006)

sloopstrop : the places on the curves of your body that collect the beeds of sweet when they run down.

copinthbed


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 26, 2006)

copinthbed : groping someone in a dark place where you can't see exactly what you are groping. this sort of action leads people to often mistake shoulder blades for boobs

funjunasis


----------



## pla4u (Oct 27, 2006)

funjunasis : The act of plaaying with your partners ass as a meens of forplay

jusmasit


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 28, 2006)

jusmasit : the act of rubbing someone's sore spots

lubberlip


----------



## pla4u (Oct 28, 2006)

Lubberlip : swelling of the lips brought on by excessive oral sex

weinasswell


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 29, 2006)

weinasswell : excessive swelling of the male genitals brought about by rubbing on their partner's hind ends

squinchet


----------



## pla4u (Oct 29, 2006)

squinchet : the act of a woman tightening her abdominal mussels to increase her partners sexual experiance.

inhrder


----------



## janetsbreeze (Nov 4, 2006)

inhrder : trying to copulate with one's ear

schwimfissle


----------



## pla4u (Nov 4, 2006)

schwimfissle fetish of having sexual contact with your partner while in a shalow pond of giant goldfish

tonliksnat


----------



## abesmom (Nov 4, 2006)

Tonliksnat - the act of using one's tongue to lick someone's nose

gibberschplits


----------



## Anika_1 (Nov 4, 2006)

gibberspchlits- when the ass vibrates when spanked

bibicat


----------



## pla4u (Nov 13, 2006)

bibicat : the process of grabing a cat by the scruff of its neck and tossing it out the door when it pees on your new sweeter.

infarmor


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 14, 2006)

infarmor - A term for an inferior lover that does not perform well in the bedroom.

Cockatweeze


----------



## pla4u (Nov 14, 2006)

Cockatweeze : removing unwanted hair fron the male genitals with a pair of tweezers OUCH!

licmclen


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 15, 2006)

Licmclen - The act of cleaning off your partner when you've creamed them in the face.

Turdlidence


----------



## pla4u (Nov 16, 2006)

Turdlidence : disposing of an axcedental release of solid waste in somones underwear

recycond


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 18, 2006)

Recycond - A recycled condom

Forthcumness


----------



## pla4u (Nov 21, 2006)

Forthcumness : Having multiple orgasums useualy mor than 3 but les than 7

whorinound


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 5, 2006)

whorinound: British slang term for a woman with uninhibited sexuality.

senshuity


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 23, 2006)

senshuity: What one feels when during an orgasm induced by smelly shoes

Snickertickler


----------



## Kathy (Jan 5, 2007)

Snickertickler - A device used to tickle one's nose, or other body parts as needed.

kifler


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2007)

The name given to the action that happens when Kaville tries to stifle a sneeze and accidentally farts at the same time.

Brooshy


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 7, 2007)

Brooshy a Russian American term for the hair around a woman's nipples

Corspussal


----------

